# Opera guide web site



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

http://opera-guide.ch/opera.php?id=417&uilang=de

Came across this interesting site. I've no doubts you have all examined this site before. Just wanted to share in case you had not...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

belfastboy said:


> http://opera-guide.ch/opera.php?id=417&uilang=de
> 
> Came across this interesting site. I've no doubts you have all examined this site before. Just wanted to share in case you had not...


Yes, that's an invaluable resource.

The EMI site is also good as it contains some side-by-side libretti + translation. You have to register but you're not bombarded with emails, I get one every two months or so.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I like this one, lots of information:

http://operabase.com/index.cgi?lang=en

And this one, for broadcastings:

http://www.operacast.com/


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Keep in mind I'm italian.

My reference site for rare operas is
http://www.operamanager.com/cgi-bin/process.cgi

Rodioni.ch is all kind of awesome for more insights:
http://www.rodoni.ch/

I like Operaclick.com too, especially usefull for the broadcasting schedule:
http://www.operaclick.com/programmazione-radio-e-tv



powerbooks said:


> I like this one, lots of information:
> http://operabase.com/index.cgi?lang=en


Yeah, I like that site for the statistics.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

powerbooks said:


> I like this one, lots of information:
> 
> http://operabase.com/index.cgi?lang=en
> 
> ...


I use it all the time ! It's so conventient ! Especially Operabase for finding performances. You can search by opera, performer or venue.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Bachtrack is good for finding live performances.


----------

